# Socialization stopped? 12 week old puppy, barking at people



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a 12 week old GS puppy. We have had her for 6 weeks now, and she use to be great around people! Now within the past 2 weeks all she does it bark at people walking by (we live in an apartment complex) and she gets so distracted outside that she doesn't go potty because she is too concerned what others are doing, her back hair stands up and she begins to become defensive. We have socialized her since day one, like I said she use to be great and LOVE people. Now it's as if she's too defensive and barks at everyone! Help!!:help:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Her heckles go up? Really? I have NEVER heard of such a young dog doing that.


----------



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Indeed...it has my boggled out of my mind! I don't know what to do


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

More people!!! She needs to meet more people up close. Bribe your neighbors to give her treats. Take her to a dog park even if you keep her on a leash let her sniff the other dogs. Take her to PetSmart and just walk around letting her sniff people. She needs more of every social interaction.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hackles can be raised when excited as well. Are you sure she's being defensive? Or is she excited?


----------



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess now that you mention it, she could just be excited? I've never seen that before unless they are acting defensive. Good point.


----------



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Marnie said:


> More people!!! She needs to meet more people up close. Bribe your neighbors to give her treats. Take her to a dog park even if you keep her on a leash let her sniff the other dogs. Take her to PetSmart and just walk around letting her sniff people. She needs more of every social interaction.


We take her to do all of those things but it seems that she's changed almost like overnight with her socialization?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to teach an opposing behavior. Teach her to sit and look rather than bark and lunge. Play the LAT game (Look At That) Teach her to look at an object and then look back at you for the reward.


----------



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Hackles can be raised when excited as well. Are you sure she's being defensive? Or is she excited?


It makes me think she could be acting defensive with her barking and growling in most cases.


----------



## BethyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> You need to teach an opposing behavior. Teach her to sit and look rather than bark and lunge. Play the LAT game (Look At That) Teach her to look at an object and then look back at you for the reward.


Great tip, thank you I will try doing that!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

She could be going through a fear stage too.

I'd keep at it, this is the time to really buckle down and work at it. Lots of positive experiences. I'd see if a patient person would mind to offer her a treat. Make sure they let her come to them, and not have them chasing her with the treat.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> You need to teach an opposing behavior. Teach her to sit and look rather than bark and lunge. Play the LAT game (Look At That) Teach her to look at an object and then look back at you for the reward.


Yes this!!! Stella always had her hackles up....even when just excited.


----------

